# Construction Accident



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I just thought I would share this article about a carpenter that fell into the Mississippi River yesterday. I am a carpenter myself and I know a few others on here are also. I don't know the guy personally but know and are good friends with a lot of the guys working on this project so it hits pretty close to home for me.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/metro/bridge-worker-disappears-after-falling-into-mississippi-river/article_71e3f8c4-2e8d-5a2e-b1cb-4597a976f028.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's horrible news. Doesn't sound good. I for one am not a big fan of manlifts as I've seen many accidents where they've toppled over. The Coast Guard just found the body of a Union painter who fell in the Detroit River this winter as he fell working on a bridge too. Scary to think even after all the training and precautions we have that someone can still lose a life or get injured. Prayers to his family.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

How trajic. Thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's horrible. I'm also a carpenter, this story hits close to home. Makes ya think about how fast something can happen. Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wasn't aware of that Wayne. There's a bunch of us here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*All Trades have many dangers at the work place----Death is only a second away---I tell my Son to be focus at all times on his job.{Boilermaker} And accidents are lurking all the time-----This is Sad--Prayers to the family from us---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very sad indeed, have been working off one of them the last few days but am well aware of how things can quickly change on the work site.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sad story and it was just updated to say that they found his body too.









Right there in my home town too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very sad indeed, Our thoughts and prayers to the family and fellow workers.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a video from the local news. The reporter say they don't know if he was tied off but from what I had heard he was found still tied to the lift. Its definitely a reminder of how things can go wrong in a hurry. A sad day for all of us....

http://www.ksdk.com/news/article/313033/3/Body-of-missing-bridge-worker-recovered


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's horrible ! I've been in one 90 feet in the air with wind blowing 30-40 MPH and I'm not afraid of heights but I'll tell you I was nervous as could be. Bad part was I was the foreman and should've just stayed on the ground. When I got down I couldn't hardly walk as I had sea legs from it. Promised I'd never do it again. I know there are times they're useful but I think they're also the most dangerous piece of equipment out there. Gives you a false sense of security. Be careful guys, I like hearing from all of you !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

The tallest one I have been in was 120' and I am not scared of heights either, in fact I like the view from up there but I too get a little nervous also. If you try to move 6 inches with that much boom sticking out you end up moving about 6 feet! Hard telling what went wrong with the one on the barge but if I hear anymore I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly, swinging in the breeze with them. Stay safe man.


----------

